# Fischer's Bee Quick



## Davidfitz (Apr 24, 2010)

In March of this year I contacted Bee-Quick concerning a dealership here in central Va. as we were having a problem getting supplied. Bee-Quick honored my request and an account was established. My check for the first shipment was deposited by Bee-Quick and a shipping account was established to facilitate the shipment set for late March. Since then the date has changed several times and I have not recieved the order and can not get a reply from the company or any acknowlegement. We are well into the harvest here and all the people depending on me for this most important produce are disappointed as am I, but atleast I have spoken to them and acknowledged the problem which is more than I can say for this Company. I am totally surprised at this outcome given the positive impact this Company,it's owners and the product itself have had on the BeeKeeping community. I am given to understand that there is a very limited amount of the product avaliable anywhere for the bee keepers. With no response from the Company I am given to believe they have no intentions of honoring my order or refunding my payment as requested


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I know that in the past Jim Fischer has had problems with the company that did the blending and bottling of his product. There could be issues once again, but I don't believe that Jim is the type to rip you off. 

In the past year or so members have been surprised to learn that death or illness has caused a delay in them receiving a product. Let's hope that that is not the case this time.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I agree that is not consistent with Jim's normal business practice. While I would continue to pursue your issue, I would also assume there are some extenuating circumstances.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Bought a bottle from Kelly's a couple weeks ago.

If it were me I would pm Jim Fischer to get an answer.

Hope ya get it worked out.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

power napper said:


> If it were me I would pm Jim Fischer to get an answer.


Jim Fischer doesn't sign on to Beesource anymore...

I exchanged a couple of emails with Jim almost three weeks ago and I actually didn't receive a reply to my last email.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

I understand Jim just had a knee operation...


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Jim's a good guy. We usually have to remind him to cash our checks. 

He was going to do another production run a few months back, but he has had issues with the filling plants in the past, so I don't know what's the current status. Luckily, we have a good supply.


----------

